

Reddit CEO Fired Employee Because They Have Cancer - sillysaurus3
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3c0idl/i_am_dacvak_former_reddit_employee_and_leukemia/

======
minimaxir
It's worth noting that the AMA was "deleted" (no longer appears on /r/IAMA),
although the incriminating body text was left unaltered. Other comments in the
thread made by the OP are also being deleted.

Most likely the employee himself is doing the deleting after realizing a lot
of comments are defamatory:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/undelete/comments/3c0mit/former_redd...](https://np.reddit.com/r/undelete/comments/3c0mit/former_reddit_employee_is_doing_an_ama_about/csr9q1a?context=2)

------
r721
Last mirror before deletions:
[http://archive.is/pyLX4](http://archive.is/pyLX4)

------
mhomde
So basically the opposite of Valve and Erik Wolpaw

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erik_Wolpaw](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erik_Wolpaw)

------
paulhauggis
It's funny how before all of this, Pao was seen as a symbol for strong women
everywhere because of her lawsuit with her previous employer. Her fantastic
new rules on salary negotiation were also seen as 'progressive'.

Now, because of one thing that the community dislikes (based on one side of
the story), she's seen as 'evil'.

It reminds me of middle school.

------
angersock
Wow, that's pretty classy. Way to go reddit--wondering if sama will chime in
here.

